# Looking for Steel in Sterling Heights???



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Let me preface this with the fact that I have been primarily a Huron steelheader but my new job has me workin out in Warren. Thus, I dont have the time to get home from work and make it to the Huron before dark. That said, I am wondering if anyone can PM where I can get started on catching a few steel out of the Clinton in the Sterling Heights area. Catch and release guy looking to swing flies and fish some spawn and waxies under a float. Again, for the sake of others getting upset please pm me some ideas or simply inform me that it is not worth my time. I would appreciate any help and any honest opinions. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Worth your time, especially this year. Head to Yates cider mill and walk downstream.


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

Like he said try the yates/riverbends area. The steelies have to pass through sterling heights to get there, but there's a lot more trout friendly habitat upstream from there.


----------

